# Can I feed?



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I put two whole yard chickens in a garbage bag in my freezer a couple years ago..
Unbeknownst to me at the time food in trash bags were a no no.

Can I feed them to my dogs whole and raw?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I would. Freezer burnt meat is just more dried out, nothing wrong with it.
Guts and all are still in them or gutted before freezing?


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

yes you can


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Gutted before freezing


----------

